# Does anyone know the name of this brand?



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

perhaps a "crazy creek" (CC) snowboard....if it is...i'd advise pass and save your $ for a real board. 

notice the similar "cc" on the base of this listing

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Crazy-Creek...Snowboarding&hash=item2ecc5b98c9#ht_95wt_1153


----------



## bulldogfb81 (Dec 29, 2014)

*Does anyone know what Model GNU Board this is??*


----------

